# PC won't boot; blinking white light in top left



## larry64 (May 28, 2011)

Hi, I can't get my computer (Vista) to start. When I turn it on, all I get is a blinking little white line in the upper left corner of the screen. Nothing else before nor after. I tried to unplug/plug, turn off/on lots of times and nothing seems to work. I also put the installation cd in but it doesn't seem to do anything. I tried pressing any key but it doesn't do anything (also, I can't switch the num or maj key).

It does that every time I turn the computer on. Before that, I was using it when suddenly a message appeared saying something was wrong with the hard drive I think and the icons on the bar disappeared and the icons on the desktop were transparent (as if I cut them). I did a restart and got stuck on the screen with the blinking line.

Anyone has an idea on how to fix this? Thanks


----------



## larry64 (May 28, 2011)

Edit: Okay, I accessed the BIOS or something by holding DEL and by disabling the quick start option I could access my Vista cd. I'm still not sure what to do now, at least I have some options.


----------



## PinoyIT (Feb 28, 2011)

Go to the system recovery on your vista disc, and then choose command prompt. Type,

bootrec.exe /fixmbr
bootrec.exe /fixboot
bootrec.exe /RebuildBcd

Restart the computer.


----------

